# Low humidity



## mcorey (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi recently received a new 11 gallon vadai oak barrel. I prepped it and filled it with wine. All is well but my basement is around 30-35% humidity.

Is there a way to increase the humidity without breaking the bank? I tried a bucket filled with water and draped a wet towel over the side. So far no impact.

Or should I just plan on topping off more until the humidity raises naturally?





Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makings CDs ab b mlgggyioojyt


Dd 

SAh.mmz. C
VEllfkgkd



Mixttibsk


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 1, 2015)

The other stratagem I have heard is to place a cinder block (concrete block) in a pan of water.

I am not sure what would break your bank, but "real" humidifiers are available for less than $50.


----------



## oaksfan (Feb 2, 2015)

Not sure if your basement is wide open or if your barrel is in a room, I have my bottled wine and my wine in carboys ageing in a 10x10 room and I have no

problem keeping the humidity in the 60-65% range with a $60.00 humidifier.
Without it my room was in the 30-35% range as well.


----------



## mcorey (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I just put a small humidifier in my basement this morning. I assume that it will need to be filled daily. I guess I'll find out. 

My wine room is separate from the rest of my basement. It's in a room about 15'x15'


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makings CDs ab b mlgggyioojyt


Dd 

SAh.mmz. C
VEllfkgkd



Mixttibsk


----------



## davek (Feb 2, 2015)

If you can get it in a smaller room, or a closet, it would help. Less air you have to treat. I live in a desert area, and we have very low humidity in the winters. We ended up getting a house humidifier on the furnace, which is obviously a much more expensive solution. But you don';t have to think about it, and it makes life easier for you when things dry out!


----------

